# Help me out



## andrewdavis13 (Oct 24, 2022)

So I am a brand new grower and I would like to know if you guys think these guys are ready to harvest? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2022)

Only the color of the trichomes will tell for sure. Is that second pic a male? Maybe it's my eyeballs.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2022)

I can't see clearly but you have a ways to go.  Tell us about your grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Hippie I think that's just a little foxtailing.


----------



## Weedy (Oct 25, 2022)

Hello, since how many weeks it is under flowering cycle? How many hours of light a day? What strain is it?
Looks like it can stay 2/3 weeks more (maybe trim extremities), I'd say it looks like it's at a bit more than half of its cycle.
(If hairs and trichomes are white/transparent effect is energic, if orange/brown effect is sleepy)


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

Weedy said:


> Hello, since how many weeks it is under flowering cycle? How many hours of light a day? What strain is it?
> Looks like it can stay 2/3 weeks more (maybe trim extremities), I'd say it looks like it's at a bit more than half of its cycle.
> (If hairs and trichomes are white/transparent effect is energic, if orange/brown effect is sleepy)


Sounds like you are looking at the pistils (the lowering clear stems shooing up from the flower
You need to scope the trichomes (the glands on bud and surrounding sugar leaves).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2022)

As hippie said, harvest time is based on trichome color. Pistil or leaf color or even time in flower will give you an idea of when to start checking the trichomes but will not tell you how ‘ripe’ your flowers are. Most people shoot for 20-30% amber trichomes thought the desired buzz may have growers harvest with more or less than 20-30% amber. Fewer amber will give you a more energetic buzz, more will give you a more couch-lock buzz for any particular strain. Get yourself an eye loupe(30x or higher) or a usb/BT/WiFi microscope to look at the trichomes. From the pictures, my guess is your trichomes are clear. You have weeks to go.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Yeah That ^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

LOL^^^^


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

2-3 more weeks. No amber yet.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice frost.


----------

